# Cabbage Growing Q...



## raselkirk (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi All,

Not a "smoke" related Q, but I have, within the last several years, begun dabbling in gardening.  This is my first attempt at cabbage! My tiny plot has 6 plants planted in mid-September from seedlings. From what I've read, they should have been ready to pick by Christmas, but they've never formed actual heads. The plants are quite large and very beautiful, yet they are mostly "just" leaves (oops - when I went to take my pic, I see 2 have heads finally forming).

Are they too crowded?  Underfertiized?  *Can I chop them as-is and use them for Kimchi or slaw?*

BTW, I'm in SETX. We've had one mild freeze back in late Nov that killed my Basil, but everything else is buzzing along pretty good. Except carrots - they have great looking, feathery tops with "baby finger" roots. Same with my 1st and only attempt at fennel a couple years ago, beautiful feathery tops and a root good only for composting.

Russ


----------



## poacherjoe (Feb 1, 2020)

What zone are you in ? Find your local  county agricultural  agent and discuss this with him. I am in zone 9 and I plant mine twice a year. once in July for a late winter crop and also in January for a late spring crop.  Did you follow the guidelines that were given with the seeds or plants for proper spacing? The picture looks like they are to close.From past encounters when people have a small space they tend to attempt to overcrowd the available space. If you are limited on space get Mel Bartholamews book on Square foot gardening. It will help you fit things into a small area.


----------



## raselkirk (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm in 9b. Do yours form heads, and how long to harvest? No planting guidelines other than the internet, I buy from a local feed store. The "plant lady" there is super-sharp (if I remember to ask). I'm thinking they are crowded though. I have 4 bins like the one shown, mostly herbs but I do serranos and tomatoes in summer. I've had my rosemary, oregano and thyme for over 5 years.

Think what I have now, shredded, would pass for cabbage?

Thanks for the tip on the book, every little bit helps.

Rss


----------



## poacherjoe (Feb 2, 2020)

Mine form heads and harvest depends on what variety you plant. Some mature as early as 45 days and some go 80 days till harvest.  They should be spaced 18" to 24" apart . Sudden temperature swings and to much fertilizer will result in poor head shape. Even watering is critical too. You need to keep plugging along and learn more . I have been growing veggies for 50 years and you can't beat homegrown vs store bought ! I have a large garden  about 80 x 100 feet and I have it growing year round. The encyclopedia of organic gardening is another great read.   Google your local Ag office for help , That's what they are there for.. Good luck


----------



## raselkirk (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks!  I put in a (phone-controlled) irrigation system this year, so watering has been more stable, but temp swings here are out of control <LOL>. I usually hit my "garden" with Osmocoat about every 4 weeks in summer and 8 weeks in winter. I'd love to have the space for a real garden and a couple fruit trees but, being in our late 60's, the wife won't budge on moving to "the country". Pretty much stuck with where we are...

Russ


----------



## poacherjoe (May 25, 2020)

I just picked my last heads today before the heat wave makes them pop. This fall I am planting seeds the first of December and again the first of January for a staggered harvest.


----------



## raselkirk (May 25, 2020)

Ours are long picked. Ended up tossing 3 of the 6 because the heads never really formed, the other 3 were great though. I may use my space for cukes this year, the cabbage takes up too much room for what you get.

Lots of tomatoes, all still green. Lots of Cayennes and Jalps so far. My Habanero went in late, so nothing yet. BTW, I traded hot rods for gardening when my back got bad enough I couldn't contort myself into the necessary positions...

Russ


----------



## poacherjoe (May 25, 2020)

Yeah Cabbage is cheap at the store but it tastes sooo much better homegrown. To bad you don't have the space ! I just sliced the top of the cabbage I picked and seasoned it and placed slivers of butter in the slices. Then laid bacon ends all over the top and wrapped it in foil and tossed it in the weber for a couple hours on indirect. It comes out delish !! We got a weird Hail storm last week that really hammered the garden and put a lot of things in the ICU, but now it's 100 and  the plants are springing back from the assault ! My peppers are still small , I grew everything from seed so it's not like getting a large plant at the nursery for a jump start. Good luck on your garden..


----------

